
AWS DeepLens Now Shipping - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/aws-deeplens-now-shipping-order-one-today/
======
benbojangles
Seems they copied this guys idea:
[https://dalybulge.blogspot.com/2018/04/cyberpunk-
sabpk.html?...](https://dalybulge.blogspot.com/2018/04/cyberpunk-
sabpk.html?view=magazine)

